# The Social Networking site that you hate the most ?



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

*..................*

..................


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I miss the old days of MySpace when you could customize your pages and it was super popular. The status thing is cool on Facebook but I miss a lot of things about MySpace. Now they've been ruined by Facebook and they're own silly updates.

There was also this website a long time ago called Mindviz which was pretty cool. It's shutdown now.

Tumblr > All.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Everything up there minus Tumblr


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Facebook
Instagram


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Twitter symbolizes everything that's wrong with the world.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I cant pick more than one? Aw. I wanted to choose twitter and instagram. But I picked instagram. Its definitely the worst. Just people being full of themselves and filtering the sh*t out of boring pictures. Nothing artistic or interesting there. Just coffee and blurred pictures of dumb ****s faces. Facebook is whatever. I have one. Tumblr is pretty cool.. because it has lots of stuff from nerdy things Im interested in. But Im still not a huge fan of any of the social sites.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah Instagram is crap. I don't get why people even have accounts and follow people who post pics of their food.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> I cant pick more than one? Aw. I wanted to choose twitter and instagram.


Oh, i remember as selecting the option for voting more than one option.I wonder if i didn't ? But i think i did.Anyway,i thought i can edit it but i can't able to edit poll.Why is that ? I can only able to edit the title and description of the topic but not the poll ?



KelsKels said:


> But I picked instagram. Its definitely the worst. Just people being full of themselves and filtering the sh*t out of boring pictures. Nothing artistic or interesting there. Just coffee and blurred pictures of dumb ****s faces.


LOL...



KelsKels said:


> Facebook is whatever. I have one. Tumblr is pretty cool.. because it has lots of stuff from nerdy things Im interested in. But Im still not a huge fan of any of the social sites.


I also have facebook and i am not a huge fan of any social sites either.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Facebook and Twitter I'm tired of hearing about them all the ****ing time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

is tumblr a social networking site? I just browse it for fandom stuff or writing tips/discussion.

I don't hate any of them but google+ is the one I really can't be bothered with, and I hate how every time I make a new youtube channel (I've made a few) I have to go through the effort of disconnecting it from a google+ account and everything. I don't like the way Google connects everything together without asking..


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

^ Lol Google + is too atrocious to even be considered a social network.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Facebook first, followed by Instagram. I'll just stick to forums and blogging.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> is tumblr a social networking site? I just browse it for fandom stuff or writing tips/discussion.
> 
> I don't hate any of them but google+ is the one I really can't be bothered with, and I hate how every time I make a new youtube channel (I've made a few) I have to go through the effort of disconnecting it from a google+ account and everything. I don't like the way Google connects everything together without asking..


Yes,tumblr is a social networking site too. I don't like one thing about the youtube thing.I wanted to change the email used for my youtube but it doesn't allow to change it.If we have to change the email used for youtube,then we have to make another youtube account.That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

where is the option for all of them, I am anti social networking completely.


----------



## Chortle (Jun 10, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> I hate everything, but I hate Facebook with a passion.


Haha, I so agree with you.


----------



## dizzyizzy919 (Aug 7, 2010)

What is the point of instagram even? People in my school are all over it and I'm just like oh god what has become of the world. I also dislike twitter. I don't even know what Orkut is.

What's wrong with facebook? To me, it's useful for contacting people in times of need (like for school and such, and my 2 friends haha). As long as you don't like all those pages that post the "like if you're against cancer" crap, you're good.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

If I had to choose one, it'd be Facebook I suppose. I've never used half of the sites listed though.



zomgz said:


> *I miss the old days of MySpace when you could customize your pages and it was super popular. The status thing is cool on Facebook but I miss a lot of things about MySpace. Now they've been ruined by Facebook and they're own silly updates.
> *
> There was also this website a long time ago called Mindviz which was pretty cool. It's shutdown now.
> 
> Tumblr > All.


Agreed. Customizing profiles was really fun.

There was a site called Bebo that I used to sort of like. The customizing profiles is always my favorite bit of any networking site. It's unfortunate that the trend within the last few years is to take away as much individuality as possible from profile to profile. Even youtube and twitch.tv are following suit. They always have their reasons though :roll


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Trademark said:


> If I had to choose one, it'd be Facebook I suppose. I've never used half of the sites listed though.
> 
> Agreed. Customizing profiles was really fun.
> 
> There was a site called Bebo that I used to sort of like. The customizing profiles is always my favorite bit of any networking site. It's unfortunate that the trend within the last few years is to take away as much individuality as possible from profile to profile. Even youtube and twitch.tv are following suit. They always have their reasons though :roll


I kind of miss when Bebo was popular, I used to like having different skins for my profile and doing those dumb quizzes.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

dizzyizzy919 said:


> What is the point of instagram even? People in my school are all over it and I'm just like oh god what has become of the world. I also dislike twitter. I don't even know what Orkut is.
> 
> What's wrong with facebook? To me, it's useful for contacting people in times of need (like for school and such, and my 2 friends haha). As long as you don't like all those pages that post the "like if you're against cancer" crap, you're good.


Instagram is just a place for attention *****s to post their #swaggedout #celebritywannabe attention seeking pics.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Facebook for sure!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I have used a lot more social networking sites then just these. As far as my experience goes they are all useless to the cause and big exploiters of your information. If I feel lonely now, just spend a little time on any of these and I'll feel things like Desire, Depression, Envy, and Jealousy! On top of that nobody would talk to me, or at least not for long, which kept me feeling unsatisfied and empty. Finally after trying to out reach to more and more good oh facebook kicked me off with a Permanent deactivation ! The problem with them is they think everyone is socially the same. You Got friends and now your going use our site to spy on them. :stu

Facebook - Is an extremely nosy site. 
Twitter - Is simply worthless
Google+ - Just a copy of facebook
Tumblr - Is a pointless blog site
MySpace - Good for Music but otherwise useless
Instagram - Never Heard of it
Orkut - Never Heard of it


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

The only ones I have any real familiarity with are Facebook and Twitter. I hate Facebook the most. There are just so many things about it that piss me off. 

The whole 'likes' thing just rubs me the wrong way, for some reason. 

And then when trying to facebook stalk people, I will be looking through someone's long list of friends, and they're not even in alphabetical order so I can't find the person I'm looking for. And then you have to keep clicking that 'show more' button to get more names, and then when you finally click on a name and stalk that person, you hit the 'back' button to go back to the list of friends, but it only shows you the first block of names, so you have to keep hitting 'show more' yet again just to get back to where you were. And sometimes the order of the names is totally different so you just have to go through the whole list again. What a ****ing ridiculous system.

And then there's the fact that if you use certain apps it will publish that fact in other people's news feeds. So I just avoid using facebook apps altogether.

There's other things, but I'll leave it at that for now.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm thinking Twitter... just seems to be the one to jump to mind of ones I hate... aside from Facebook xD. And Myspace...


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I think twitter is the most useless social networking site. Really, I personally think that most social networking sites are pretty lame.

Although, the one that I actively hate is facebook since people think that I'm _strange_ for not using it. However, I don't get strange looks for not having a twitter account.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Facebook is the worst. I just hated the like system and seeing everyone else's party photos. It's very intrusive but at the same time would be extremely boring without the little activity feed in the top corner.
Twitter is okay, it's more like a diary than anyone else and it's easy to follow or unfollow people who annoy you. And if you're not following "Fat Amy" it's no wonder you don't like it. :lol
Google + is plain awful, and what's more irritating is how Google is using the Youtube sign in system to get people to join it. 
Tumblr is okay; it's nice that it's used more for fandom blogs than personal ones and you're unlikely to be familiar with anyone on there. 
Never liked Myspace. Bebo was always the best.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

zomgz said:


> I miss the old days of MySpace when you could customize your pages and it was super popular. The status thing is cool on Facebook but I miss a lot of things about MySpace. Now they've been ruined by Facebook and they're own silly updates.
> 
> There was also this website a long time ago called Mindviz which was pretty cool. It's shutdown now.
> 
> Tumblr > All.


Omg Myspace! I liked making my profile pretty and putting awesome music on it. I would get so excited to get home from school and get on and it was blocked at school haha


----------



## Diffidence (Oct 27, 2013)

I abandoned Myspace years ago for Facebook. I hardly used Facebook though. I actually deleted it last month. Twitter is the worst, I think. It's obnoxious. Tumblr is ok if you know how to use it.


----------



## chhsadshajfgh (Oct 28, 2013)

Myspace


I cant even log in anymore.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

It's a tie between Google+ and Instagram. G+ got my vote though because it's just absolutely useless. Maybe I'm not completely understanding Instagram, but as far as I know it's a place that lets you upload pictures. Uh, don't all of the other sites already let you do that? I'm pretty sure that technology has been around for a while. Can't say that I'm impressed.

Facebook is good for keeping up with family and distant relatives. I like Twitter because I follow a bunch of news sites and other various people, and it's good to have everything confined to one area. Myspace was cool back in the day. Not really relevant any more. Never even heard of Orkut. Sounds like a vacuum cleaner brand.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Normally I would say Facebook, but I think I'm going to have to go with Twitter. "I just breathed." "I just pooped." Who wants to know?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I hate them all, really. Web sites where people go to announce what they're doing every second of the day? Why don't they just wear helmet cam so we can look at their bathroom wall while they poop?


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

Probably twitter, followed by Instagram.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Twitter. Nowadays everyone feels the need to hashtag EVERYTHING even when they're not on twitter. It's annoying.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Pike Queen said:


> Normally I would say Facebook, but I think I'm going to have to go with Twitter. "I just breathed." "I just pooped." Who wants to know?


*Your comment reminds me of this:*
(watch to see what I mean)


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Out of that list, I only dislike one which is Facebook.
I actually really like twitter, fastest way to get any sort of breaking news. Instagram is ok, don't have one but I do sometimes follow a specific funny tag on there. Tumblr is too feminine for me and i'm not too familiar with the other 3. I never even heard of Orkut before.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Twitter..ugh


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't actively use any but Facebook is the most annoying and intrusive I reckon (a lot of pressure to put a pic up too).

Tumblr is good for finding pictures,
Twitter can be good to look at updates on games and such (don't use it much though, but useful info and no membership required).

The rest don't have anything which I'd be interested in, just that I stumble across Twitter/Tumblr the most (not got an active account on anything tho).


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SAS


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RelinquishedHell said:


> SAS


:eek!


----------



## Amandus (Nov 23, 2013)

Instagram, since it is infested with the swag/YOLO disease and people who can't use proper grammar to save their lives. Everyone in my school is on the stupid app, posting selfies of themselves just to get some sort of feedback. It is the last thing society needs. 

The only reason I use Facebook is to get some sort of news for certain things by viewing pages, and to chat with my friends.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Myspace because it sucks so bad now compared to its heyday. I miss myspace


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Surprisingly Twitter. Can't get anyone to follow me so I gave up.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I only like Facebook for funny crap on pages I like.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I've not had much personal experience with any of these sites, except maybe the dreaded Google+, so I'm just going to send my blind hate at Facebook. It seems really distracting, not inherently based on its structure, just by how it has been transformed by some of its users. It seems to be filled with narcissists and egocentric people, who do not contribute anything actually useful...it seems just a mode of social entertainment and procrastination, which is okay in moderation, but that is not what appears to have happened. Although I do admit FB could be potentially be very useful and constructive; a place to reunite with old friends and meet some new ones, share some interesting information, cooperate despite different locations, etc.


----------

